# Meglio Single- racconto breve...anzi brevissimo. Diciamo pure un monologo



## scrittore (27 Giugno 2012)

La vedi arrivare ed è bellissima. tacco 10, tailleur azzurro, capelli  raccolti in una coda di cavallo e sulle labbra, un rosso di quelli che  accederebbero perfino i fiammiferi bagnati.
Le guardi gli occhi, verdi...verdissimi ma la cosa che ti sorprende di più è che si, ha puntato te. Sta venendo dritta da te. 
Allora la guardi, ti metti nella tua posa migliore e le sorridi mentre pensi 
"cazzo cazzo cazzoo ed ora che cazzo le dico? "

Cerchi dentro di te tutte le frasi migliori, scarti quelle che  potrebbero farti sembrare banale o quantomeno strambo ma ti accorgi che a  parte l'ultima impresa dell'italia e di fernando alonso non hai proprio  nulla da utilizzare per intrattenere una figa così.
Ed è proprio allora che torni alla realtà e ti accorgi che Lei è già  arrivata, sta davanti a te e come la gioconda ti sorride e tu gongolando  non riesci a fare di meglio che ricambiare il suo sorriso salutandola  con la mano. 
"ciao"... ecco il massimo che sai fare. 
E lei senza dirti niente si abbassa. Si si mette proprio in ginocchio davanti a te!! Ma l'estasi del momento dura pochissimo. 
<Ma che bel bambino seiii Come ti chiami?" 
"Michele!" 
<Micheele. Che bel nomee e quanti anni hai michele?" 
michele alza tre dita. 
Anche lei si rialza e sorridendo ti dice:  "complimenti signore, suo figlio è veramente un angelo! " 
"Grazie signora...ehm...signorina, mi scusi." le rispondi gentile ma dentro di te ti mandi affanculo da solo.

Proprio in quel momento ti squilla il telefono.
E' tua moglie che ti avvisa che è ora di pranzo e che dovete rientrare a casa. Michele...e te. 

Lei invece gira i tacchi e va via...
e tu resti col ricordo di un culo da favola che si allontana lasciandoti  solo con un cellurare in una mano, la manina di tuo figlio dall'altra  
e un orgoglio che nessuno, a parte te, sa di avere fatto a pezzi in poco meno di 60 secondi.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Hahahahahahaha. Grande Michele


----------



## Flavia (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao;bt3867 ha detto:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaha. Grande Michele


concordo!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

